# The can am commander



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

1000 starts at 12,799 and 800 starts at 11,699 heres there website http://en-us.can-amside-by-side.brp.com/showroom/category/Commander-1000.aspx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please post in the existing thead instead of creating new ones thanks...


----------

